# powdery mildew



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I have about 4 inches of mildew on my yard and driveway. Any volunteers to help get rid of it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

:lol:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm so tired of winter, snow and ice.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

When I read This first I seriously had no idea what you meant by 4" of powdery mildew on your yard lol. It's not until I saw g-mans post that I got the joke. At first I thought I was really missing something.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I'd be happy if it stays till May, I won't have to mow this lawn again if that happens.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

iowa jim said:


> I have about 4 inches of mildew on my yard and driveway. Any volunteers to help get rid of it.


I found a solution for removing the 4-5 inches of powdery mildew from the driveway and concrete surfaces tonight..








But what, if anything, is everyone else doing to get it off of the yard?? And they are predicting another disease outbreak this weekend!!

If I ever get my hands on that Punxsutawney Rat!...


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Gotta embrace it. Current HOB 5". Check out that edging.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

:lol:

I think this may be my new favorite thread.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> Gotta embrace it. Current HOB 5". Check out that edging.


 :lol:


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Another 2" on the driveway last night, and the amount is slowly growing on the yard. Apparently physical removal only keeps the disease in check. It seems to thrive in colder weather and becomes a non-issue as temps are above freezing. Has anyone thought of sub-surface heating to combat this pest? They are still calling for a significant disease outbreak Thursday night and into Friday across northern Illinois..


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> ...Has anyone thought of sub-surface heating to combat this pest?


Not here, but I've seen it done in CO.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

So there might be a new product in the future. Snow melting concrete

But @Pete1313 might have another option. Since you have a well and a variable pump, you could run PEX pipe underneath the driveway and run a constant low flow of water thru the pipes and dump the water into the sewer, lake or to the same spot as the sump pump discharge. This will be similar as a geothermal open loop system would work. Since the well water is around 50F year round, it should be able to melt any snow without a significant cost to you.

Regardless, this pest is a problem outside my home too. I see it in the roads as I drive to work. Somehow the timing this year matches rush hour traffic.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I am starting to miss all of my weeds in the yard. More snow thurs. and fri.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

We got 3-4 inches yesterday, then it switched to freezing rain for a few hours and coated everything in ice. What a mess. I am completely done with winter.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Got about 5 inches of snow last night. Is this heaven; no its Iowa


----------

